# Something to be learned about knife tactics through boar hunting...(PG-13; violence)



## Cruentus

I cought this link on MAAJAK's world on www.jamesakeating.com, and thought it might create a unique discussion here...

Hawaiian boar hunting can teach us quite a bit about what the blade can do to a human being as well, considering that a human torso bears some similarities to that of a boar. Observing things such as this may help YOUR knife tactics.

Warning...just like any knife encounter, some of this is not for the faint at heart.

Quote:

"The first thing to do when the hunters get there is grab the pig by the back legs so it can't go anywhere.  One needs to watch out too because the pig can easily shake all the dogs off and charge you.  One trick, if you are by yourself, it so cut the tendon going to the back foot or the joint.  This will make it so it can't go too far.  If you have two or more hunters, one can hold the back legs while the other stabs the pig.  There are two ways to kill the pig with a knife: cutting the throat and stabbing the vital organs via the armpit.  Cutting deep into the throat will cut the jugular vein or carrotid artery.  It's not a fast way to kill a pig.  You have to wait a minute for it to bleed to death.  And with all the dogs hanging on, it might be difficult to get to the throat.  The best way to finish off a pig is by stabbing the heart and lung area.  A cut to the heart or to both lungs will but down a pig in a few second.  Big boars have a shield built up around the side of the rib cage area to protect them while fighting.  On a big boar, it is impossible to stick a knife through the pad.  The only way to get to the vitals is through the armpit.  By lifting the arm, you expose the vulnerable area where one can easily insert a knife to cut the heart and lungs."

This is from this site: http://www.geocities.com/nicolaibarcahuntfishhi/boarhunting.html

Brings up some interesting concepts regarding the much overlooked stab to the armpit (or strike to the armpit for that matter). 

Now, keep in mind that anything of this sort is only for lethal force encounters, and rarely something one would consider doing for self-defense as a civilian (and good luck in court to one who would do such a thing)...but, knowing lethal aspects of the blade and anatomy can enhance ones understanding of lethal force and knife encounters, which is all part of the learning process.

PJMOD


----------



## ShotoSan

I think that killing a boar for the sake of learning how a knife works is horrible. Personally, I have yet to kill anything bigger than an insect, and even then I try to avoid the killing of one. If you where going to kill a boar, mabey you should try it by yourself, that way you have equal chance to get gored. Have dogs and another hunter or two for a boar, when you all have knives?! I find it hard to take honor in killing such a creature. I respect the hunting aspect, but I belive that it shoudl be done 1 on 1... not 8 on 1 with weapons...


----------



## Cruentus

ShotoSan said:
			
		

> I think that killing a boar for the sake of learning how a knife works is horrible. Personally, I have yet to kill anything bigger than an insect, and even then I try to avoid the killing of one. If you where going to kill a boar, mabey you should try it by yourself, that way you have equal chance to get gored. Have dogs and another hunter or two for a boar, when you all have knives?! I find it hard to take honor in killing such a creature. I respect the hunting aspect, but I belive that it shoudl be done 1 on 1... not 8 on 1 with weapons...



No one is suggesting that you go out and kill a boar to learn knife work. This article on boar hunting can teach us things about our knifework, however. Also, consider that this is how some people in different areas of the world eat....which is probably more humane then the corporate farms that provided beef for your last Mcydee's trip. 

However, I am with you, in that I don't think it would thrill me much to send the dogs to hold down the animal while I stick it....

Paul


----------



## TChase

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I cought this link on MAAJAK's world on www.jamesakeating.com, and thought it might create a unique discussion here...
> 
> Hawaiian boar hunting can teach us quite a bit about what the blade can do to a human being as well, considering that a human torso bears some similarities to that of a boar. Observing things such as this may help YOUR knife tactics.
> 
> Warning...just like any knife encounter, some of this is not for the faint at heart.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "The first thing to do when the hunters get there is grab the pig by the back legs so it can't go anywhere. One needs to watch out too because the pig can easily shake all the dogs off and charge you. One trick, if you are by yourself, it so cut the tendon going to the back foot or the joint. This will make it so it can't go too far. If you have two or more hunters, one can hold the back legs while the other stabs the pig. There are two ways to kill the pig with a knife: cutting the throat and stabbing the vital organs via the armpit. Cutting deep into the throat will cut the jugular vein or carrotid artery. It's not a fast way to kill a pig. You have to wait a minute for it to bleed to death. And with all the dogs hanging on, it might be difficult to get to the throat. The best way to finish off a pig is by stabbing the heart and lung area. A cut to the heart or to both lungs will but down a pig in a few second. Big boars have a shield built up around the side of the rib cage area to protect them while fighting. On a big boar, it is impossible to stick a knife through the pad. The only way to get to the vitals is through the armpit. By lifting the arm, you expose the vulnerable area where one can easily insert a knife to cut the heart and lungs."
> 
> This is from this site: http://www.geocities.com/nicolaibarcahuntfishhi/boarhunting.html
> 
> Brings up some interesting concepts regarding the much overlooked stab to the armpit (or strike to the armpit for that matter).
> 
> Now, keep in mind that anything of this sort is only for lethal force encounters, and rarely something one would consider doing for self-defense as a civilian (and good luck in court to one who would do such a thing)...but, knowing lethal aspects of the blade and anatomy can enhance ones understanding of lethal force and knife encounters, which is all part of the learning process.
> 
> PJMOD


 
Good point.  That is one option to consider, although there are much easier ways to avoid the chestplate/ribs and penetrate the human heart/aorta than through the armpit.


----------



## arnisandyz

Slightly off topic....anybody see "Gangs of New York"?  Reference of Pigs anatomy resembling a humans was mentioned by "the Butcher."  I have a friend who is a meatcutter (as well as a FMArtist) and he has many stories on the art of cutting meat.


----------



## TChase

Yeah, I forgot about that.


----------



## Cruentus

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic....anybody see "Gangs of New York"?  Reference of Pigs anatomy resembling a humans was mentioned by "the Butcher."  I have a friend who is a meatcutter (as well as a FMArtist) and he has many stories on the art of cutting meat.



I did some butchering when I was in the restraunt business; cutting meat does hieghten your awareness as to what a blade can do to flesh...

Paul


----------

